# New in Austrlia



## amin (Dec 15, 2009)

Hello Guy,

I am an IT Professional holding MCITP, OCP, CobIT, HDI Help Manager Certificate, Prince2 and ITIL with 5 years experience in american leading worldwide company. I have applied for Skilled work visa to Australia and I got it now.

I am planning to move there next month, but before that I would like to ask you as an experts the following questions: 

How is it the opportunities to find a job there for a person with my experience and qualifications in Australia? 

How long shall I wait to get a job?

What is the best way to search a good job?

What is the salary range?

I would appreciate your help in this matter.

Thanks in advance

Amin


----------



## dexternicholson (Oct 23, 2009)

here is a good article about it jobs in australia. check it out
Australian Travel and Living: Looking For Jobs In The Australian IT Industry


----------

